# 1/2

## _lyly_

,    1/2 .
  :
1.     -   (     1/2 )?
2.     ?
3.             1/2 ?

, ,   :Redface:

----------


## Nadia T-Grad

0,5 .
      (100%)   0,5 ( ,   ).

----------


## _lyly_

> 0,5 .
>       (100%)   0,5 ( ,   ).


    "   ()"______ 


   ?

----------


## Nadia T-Grad

"   ,  "   .   "  ". ,  0,5    .  100%

----------


## _lyly_

> "   ,  "   .   "  ". ,  0,5    .  100%



     ,   ?

----------


## Nadia T-Grad

,    100%,    50%

----------

,   , -,    .
         ,    ")",           .

            ()       ,  0,5 .

    ,             .

  , ,     ).

----------

.   "  4-           .      20   ."

   -  . .    3?
 3 .,    0,5       ?

----------


## stas

. 0.5    20-   -   .

----------


## Nadia T-Grad

,      . 
      .       ,   .   .    2 ,    1  0,5 .

----------


## K

,    ,       20 000,    10 000,       "   10 000  "?

----------

> -  . .    3?
>  3 .,    0,5       ?


           ?
..        ?   :Smilie:

----------

> ,    ,       20 000,    10 000,       "   10 000  "?


     0.5 ,                 ,    ,   ,          :Smilie: 
             - 0.5   10000   .5 .

----------

